# Bute?



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone use Bute on their goats and if so what dosage? Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard bute isn't safe for goats. Anyone know if this is true or false?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My vet says "NO BUTE!!" We give Banamine to the goats for pain.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

My vet said the same thing as Randi's. Plus if you look at it, Its not all that good for horses and its frowned upon if you use it too often such as daily for more than 2-3 weeks.


----------

